# smog equip



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

I have all the smog equipment still on my 72 510. Should I take it off? what benefits will this have, and how easy is it to do?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Well if you are in a state that doesn't have inspections, or your car is old enough then I suppose you could take it off if you're replacing the stock carb with a weber of EFI. If you're keeping the stock carb, don't bother.


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot!


----------

